# **NEW** Nitecore EC25



## gopajti (Dec 14, 2012)

New Nitecore flashlight coming soon

http://www.nitecore.com/productDetail.aspx?id=73


----------



## Patriot (Dec 14, 2012)

Cool, it's an 18650 operated EA4 but without as much throw.


----------



## gopajti (Dec 14, 2012)

updated first post


----------



## Matjazz (Dec 14, 2012)

Hmm... longer (128mm) and heavier (122g) than competition.
OTOH I like my EC2. Perhaps they should make one with XM-L.


----------



## sledhead (Dec 14, 2012)

Looks like a great light. Glad I did not get the EA4 yet. If the tint and beam profile are as stated - looks like a winner. :thumbsup:


----------



## Nake (Dec 14, 2012)

Looks to me like competion for the Fenix PD32 UE. They compare the Fenix's throw of 155m to the EC25's 222m.


----------



## MichaelW (Dec 14, 2012)

What is Nitcore's problem with terrible output spacing?


----------



## AFearlessBirdOfParadise (Dec 14, 2012)

MichaelW said:


> What is Nitcore's problem with terrible output spacing?



Lol, I was thinking surely it can't be that bad, but it is.


----------



## Wtlj (Dec 14, 2012)

MichaelW said:


> What is Nitcore's problem with terrible output spacing?



It's a SEARCHLIGHT!!! Not a reading light, not a edc, not a flood light, not a headlamp, not a keychain light, not a work light! It's specifically a SEARCHLIGHT. What kind of searching does anyone do on 15 lumens?


----------



## ZRXBILL (Dec 14, 2012)

I like the mode spacing with each one being about 2x the previous mode but at 222M of throw it's not much of a search light


----------



## tobrien (Dec 14, 2012)

BatteryJunction has it now


----------



## tam17 (Dec 14, 2012)

Looks much like an outcome of a bet between Nitecore's CNC programmers  

Mode spacing with a "4x" factor only makes sense to me, and having a 60lm lowest mode is a bit... unusual 

Cheers


----------



## roadkill1109 (Dec 14, 2012)

Looks like this one's another winner!  I think I want.


----------



## Patriot (Dec 14, 2012)

Wtlj said:


> It's a SEARCHLIGHT!!! Not a reading light, not a edc, not a flood light, not a headlamp, not a keychain light, not a work light! It's specifically a SEARCHLIGHT. What kind of searching does anyone do on 15 lumens?



Point taken however, it's also a task light and nice to have at least one setting, perhaps for bouncing off the roof in tent, that isn't "tactical" level lighting.


----------



## MichaelW (Dec 15, 2012)

Wtlj said:


> It's a SEARCHLIGHT!!!


That's not a knife?!? THIS is a knife!!! 
For this to be a 'searchlight', maybe Turbo shouldn't timeout after 3 minutes. So does that means real world throw is sub 8,000 cd on the 540 lumen mode?

Haven't they heard of situations where the rescuers become the rescue-ees? They would then need to have one or two levels with some runtime, either planning self-evac, or more rescuers.
For this to be a 'searchlight': Dump the xm-l for the xp-g2. Dump the turbo timeout ANSI marketing garbage. Output modes: 500, 250, 83, 17, 2


----------



## flashlight chronic (Dec 15, 2012)

I wonder how they got such a perfectly round beam profile? A three crown crenelated bezel will throw a triangular shaped beam, like my Extreme Infinity. Still, this is an interesting light. I'll wait for a review before deciding whether to get one.


----------



## JeffN (Dec 15, 2012)

tobrien said:


> BatteryJunction has it now



No, Battery Junction has it on PREORDER. Which, based on experience with the EA4, could mean that other dealers will list it later but deliver it sooner. 

I ordered an EA4 from BJ on 11/27, waited two weeks for them to get it in stock, cancelled the order last Wednesday, reordered from another dealer that same day and received my light yesterday (free shipping, nothing special). BJ still isn't delivering the light. First time I've had that type of experience from them, but I won't take the chance on a preorder again.


----------



## GordoJones88 (Dec 15, 2012)

What a great little light. What a really crappy clip.
Seriously, attaching a lanyard to a clip-on-style clip that is "easy to remove".
That clip looks like it's ready to pop off if I even just look at it sideways.
Somebody could get their eye poked out.
What a waste of a could-have-been-great-light. Boooo!

If anybody *ahem* is suggesting this is not an EDC light:

*"The EC25's lightweight and diminutive body allows it to be carried in a pocket 
making it the perfect companion for hiking, camping, and hunting."*
*
"Small enough to be slipped into a pocket for everyday use."*


----------



## herosemblem (Dec 15, 2012)

Wtlj said:


> It's a SEARCHLIGHT!!! Not a reading light, not a edc, not a flood light, not a headlamp, not a keychain light, not a work light! It's specifically a SEARCHLIGHT. What kind of searching does anyone do on 15 lumens?



That's funny, because all my purpose-built/work lights do in fact include good mode spacing and low modes. And these lights perform great, so your logic unfortunately does not stand in the real world. 
Good on Nitecore to give us an alternative battery option to their popular EA4 Pioneer.


----------



## AFearlessBirdOfParadise (Dec 16, 2012)

GordoJones88 said:


> If anybody *ahem* is suggesting this is not an EDC light:
> 
> *"The EC25's lightweight and diminutive body allows it to be carried in a pocket
> making it the perfect companion for hiking, camping, and hunting."*
> ...



It can be an EDC on a holster, but I don't think many people would like that thing in their pocket. It's like what? 36mm at the widest point? (radiator fins) Maybe they meant EMT or cargo pants lower pockets.


----------



## Patriot (Dec 16, 2012)

GordoJones88 said:


> *"The EC25's lightweight and diminutive body allows it to be carried in a pocket
> making it the perfect companion for hiking, camping, and hunting."*
> *
> "Small enough to be slipped into a pocket for everyday use."*





Perhaps they mean a dump pouch! 

I have to agree that the clip is a horrendous design.

Output levels are silly without a low. Come on Nitecore, we need at least one low level!

I do really love the switch though and wish the EA4's switch was more like this one.


----------



## edyshok (Dec 17, 2012)

Just got mine on order...xmas madness I guess ... just got mine nitecore EA4 and I love it.


----------



## ObserverJLin (Dec 17, 2012)

Is the EC25 regulated for constant brightness? And when is it's release date?


----------



## ObserverJLin (Dec 18, 2012)

***NEW** NiteCore EC25 (XM-L U2, 860 lumen)*

Nitecore EC25 will be available to consumers after Christmas. It is a direct challenge towards Fenix PD32 Ultimate Edition. Figure shows Fenix PD32 UE vs NiteCore EC25.

Official product page: http://www.nitecore.com/productDetail.aspx?id=73

Fenix PD32 Ultimate Edition vs Nitecore EC25 outdoor comparison: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BbFF1kf7OoA

[http://img22.imageshack.us/img22/7123/11ec25en9.jpg

http://img40.imageshack.us/img40/8366/11ec25en7.jpg

http://img824.imageshack.us/img824/2663/11ec25en6.jpg


Your images are too large and have been replaced with links Please resize and repost.
See Rule #3 If you post an image in your post, please downsize the image to no larger than 800 x 800 pixels. - Thanks Norm


----------



## violatorjf (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: **NEW** NiteCore EC25 (XM-L U2, 860 lumen)*

Thanks but please search for new light announcements before creating a new thread. Just because they're not on the first page doesn't mean they don't exist. 

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?350232-**NEW**-Nitecore-EC25


----------



## ObserverJLin (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: **NEW** NiteCore EC25 (XM-L U2, 860 lumen)*

My post is better


----------



## jay_rush (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: **NEW** NiteCore EC25 (XM-L U2, 860 lumen)*



ObserverJLin said:


> My post is better



Boom!


----------



## markr6 (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: **NEW** NiteCore EC25 (XM-L U2, 860 lumen)*

I'm excited about this light. I'm a HUGE Fenix fan, and I think I still am, but they're losing me. First, the inability of the LD12/22 to tail stand is just insane - give me just another .000001" of tail material to clear that switch...oh the agony!! WHY?!?! Then, my mix of FIVE LD10/12/22's I recently purchased all had different tints ranging from green to magenta and in between. I know this isn't necessarily Fenix's fault, but still. And one was the S2, so I expected it to be different.

As many other have said elsewhere on the web, Nitecore is doing impressive things. I like the direction they're moving in personally and they're about to secure a new customer for future purchases. Anyone tired of me going on and on about how great the EA4 NW is yet? It's just the coolest thing ever!

p.s. my personal take on tail-standing: throwing a torch in a mug or wedging it between two books is NOT a solution, it's rediculous. I would compare it to waterproofing a pair of shoes by wrapping them with a plastic bag and duct tape - it works, but why bother when you can solve it in the first place? Sorry for getting off topic!


----------



## jay_rush (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: **NEW** NiteCore EC25 (XM-L U2, 860 lumen)*



markr6 said:


> I'm excited about this light. I'm a HUGE Fenix fan, and I think I still am, but they're losing me. First, the inability of the LD12/22 to tail stand is just insane - give me just another .000001" of tail material to clear that switch...oh the agony!! WHY?!?! Then, my mix of FIVE LD10/12/22's I recently purchased all had different tints ranging from green to magenta and in between. I know this isn't necessarily Fenix's fault, but still. And one was the S2, so I expected it to be different.!



i was a huge fenix fan back in the day also but they stopped being innovative and other companies took over. i now own more nitecore lights than from any other company even though they pissed me off with their faulty tm11. my last purchase was a fenix tk75 which made me remember why fenix will always be the greatest.


----------



## ObserverJLin (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: **NEW** NiteCore EC25 (XM-L U2, 860 lumen)*

White and Neutral White. Who is better? I want good colour rendition and throw.


----------



## Norm (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: **NEW** NiteCore EC25 (XM-L U2, 860 lumen)*



ObserverJLin said:


> My post is better





jay_rush said:


> Boom!



Thread Merge, Boom Boom - Norm


----------



## violatorjf (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: **NEW** NiteCore EC25 (XM-L U2, 860 lumen)*



Norm said:


> Thread Merge, Boom Boom - Norm



:laughing: Thanks sir


----------



## cigarbufff (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: **NEW** NiteCore EC25 (XM-L U2, 860 lumen)*

I think the Mt26 and the PD32UE jusst got put on the back burner for me...This is gonna get purchased!


----------



## GordoJones88 (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: **NEW** NiteCore EC25 (XM-L U2, 860 lumen)*



cigarbufff said:


> I think the Mt26 and the PD32UE jusst got put on the back burner for me...This is gonna get purchased!



Yes, it's a nice light. But let's make this even harder for you.

www.candlepowerforums.com/Eagletac-TX25C2


----------



## cigarbufff (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: **NEW** NiteCore EC25 (XM-L U2, 860 lumen)*



GordoJones88 said:


> Yes, it's a nice light. But let's make this even harder for you.
> 
> www.candlepowerforums.com/Eagletac-TX25C2




ok your killing me here hahahaha


----------



## roadkill1109 (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: **NEW** NiteCore EC25 (XM-L U2, 860 lumen)*



jay_rush said:


> i was a huge fenix fan back in the day also but they stopped being innovative and other companies took over. i now own more nitecore lights than from any other company even though they pissed me off with their faulty tm11. my last purchase was a fenix tk75 which made me remember why fenix will always be the greatest.



+1000 They may not come out with lights left and right, but for each release, well thought of and quality you can expect from a Fenix!  Sure they may have bad eggs from time to time, but those are rare occurences, what company is "perfect" every time? But fenixes have the least "hit-and-miss" of all the other companies.


----------



## roadkill1109 (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: **NEW** NiteCore EC25 (XM-L U2, 860 lumen)*

Oh yeah, just to add, the EC25 is now available for order at HANKS.... get 'em before I grab them from you guys! hahah


----------



## GordoJones88 (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: **NEW** NiteCore EC25 (XM-L U2, 860 lumen)*



roadkill1109 said:


> Oh yeah, just to add, the EC25 is now available for order at HANKS.... get 'em before I grab them from you guys! hahah



Lots of places have them available for preorder.
They won't be in stock for a couple weeks though.


----------



## roadkill1109 (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: **NEW** NiteCore EC25 (XM-L U2, 860 lumen)*



cigarbufff said:


> I think the Mt26 and the PD32UE jusst got put on the back burner for me...This is gonna get purchased!



me too! was about to get the PD32UE, but that will have to wait after this one!


----------



## roadkill1109 (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: **NEW** NiteCore EC25 (XM-L U2, 860 lumen)*



GordoJones88 said:


> Lots of places have them available for preorder.
> They won't be in stock for a couple weeks though.



Yeah most of them are on pre order, except hanks... haha...sorry guys, i will be 1st!


----------



## Onthelightside (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: **NEW** NiteCore EC25 (XM-L U2, 860 lumen)*

Hmm so now we will have to see what turns out better: Zebralight MkII, Nitecore EC25, or Eagletac TX25c2


----------



## GordoJones88 (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: **NEW** NiteCore EC25 (XM-L U2, 860 lumen)*



Onthelightside said:


> Hmm so now we will have to see what turns out better: Zebralight MkII, Nitecore EC25, or Eagletac TX25c2



No, we do not have to wait. I already know.


----------



## duro (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: **NEW** NiteCore EC25 (XM-L U2, 860 lumen)*

NITECORE: OFFER A NEUTRAL TINT FOR EVERY MODEL!!!


----------



## Tiresius (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: **NEW** NiteCore EC25 (XM-L U2, 860 lumen)*

Anyone noticed the sexy knurling on that light? I like its spiral design over the entire knurling.


----------



## roadkill1109 (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: **NEW** NiteCore EC25 (XM-L U2, 860 lumen)*



Onthelightside said:


> Hmm so now we will have to see what turns out better: Zebralight MkII, Nitecore EC25, or Eagletac TX25c2



Hahaha! My bet is still on the Zebralight. The SC600 is a tough act to follow (without a lawsuit up your @$$ heheh) The MkII may be ground breaking. Best balance of extreme output and extremely low lows and excellent runtimes in a tiny EDC package.... I just wish they came out with ah XPG2 version for those of us who'd like a bit more throw versus pure raw output.

But hey, good thing about the MkII's release is that the old SC600 will probably drop down to the 60+ dollar bin.... hubba hubba hubba! Then i will order it! hehee


----------



## Wtlj (Dec 18, 2012)

duro said:


> NITECORE: OFFER A NEUTRAL TINT FOR EVERY MODEL!!!



Really? I think I'm on love!


----------



## roadkill1109 (Dec 19, 2012)

So, the best light for the new year will be:

A. Zebralight SC600 MkII
B. Nitecore EC25
C. Eagletac TX25C2


----------



## markr6 (Dec 19, 2012)

*Re: **NEW** NiteCore EC25 (XM-L U2, 860 lumen)*



duro said:


> NITECORE: OFFER A NEUTRAL TINT FOR EVERY MODEL!!!


Fenix too...PLEASE!!!!


----------



## Beckler (Dec 19, 2012)

*Re: **NEW** NiteCore EC25 (XM-L U2, 860 lumen)*

Interesting light, but the 60Lm low is a big drawback for me.


----------



## roadkill1109 (Dec 19, 2012)

*Re: **NEW** NiteCore EC25 (XM-L U2, 860 lumen)*



Beckler said:


> Interesting light, but the 60Lm low is a big drawback for me.



well, the light was designed to be a tiny handheld searchlight. It would be hard to search for anything using 0.01 lumen. 

But yes, they should have kept that option in. ZL's do it with all their lights.


----------



## keenism (Dec 20, 2012)

*Re: **NEW** NiteCore EC25 (XM-L U2, 860 lumen)*

Depends on what you're searching for I guess... I'd consider an sr95s st magically running on 1 18650 a tiny handheld searchlight, and what a hilarious looking light it would be.(I'd still buy it)


----------



## n2stuff (Dec 21, 2012)

*Re: **NEW** NiteCore EC25 (XM-L U2, 860 lumen)*

I almost pulled the trigger on a mt26 and I saw this bad boy. Does anyone know if this one has a 3 minute turbo timer?
I read the description and said nothing about it.

Thanks
Scott


----------



## phantom23 (Dec 21, 2012)

*Re: **NEW** NiteCore EC25 (XM-L U2, 860 lumen)*



n2stuff said:


> Does anyone know if this one has a 3 minute turbo timer?


Yes it has. But you can reactivate it right away.


----------



## n2stuff (Dec 21, 2012)

*Re: **NEW** NiteCore EC25 (XM-L U2, 860 lumen)*



phantom23 said:


> Yes it has. But you can reactivate it right away.



Thanks Phantom. I was hoping not but that will be fine for my use. Has anybody measure the actual output of this guy?


----------



## GordoJones88 (Dec 21, 2012)

*Re: **NEW** NiteCore EC25 (XM-L U2, 860 lumen)*



n2stuff said:


> Thanks Phantom. I was hoping not but that will be fine for my use. Has anybody measure the actual output of this guy?



The dealers are supposed to get them in stock next week.
The listed specs are likely to be accurate.
Eagletac is also coming out with a very similar light next week.
I dislike Turbo step-down too, but understand why it's there.
I noticed the Eagletac allows the user to set it from 
the default 25% step-down to a 10% step-down.

Nitecore EC25 XMLU2 18650 5" 1.3" 128mm 34mm 12000.lux 860.lumen 
vs
Eagletac TX25C XMLU2 18650 4.7" 1.25" 120mm 31mm 14000.lux 850.lumen


----------



## phantom23 (Dec 23, 2012)

*Re: **NEW** NiteCore EC25 (XM-L U2, 860 lumen)*

Eagletac is about $20 more expensive than Nitecore. I'd love to see EC25 with lower low and XP-G2 emitter for more throw.


----------



## Onthelightside (Dec 24, 2012)

*Re: **NEW** NiteCore EC25 (XM-L U2, 860 lumen)*

That eagletac looks pretty nice. I am not sure how that electronic switch will be on the nitecore. Seems like the eagletac has more programmability.


----------



## n2stuff (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: **NEW** NiteCore EC25 (XM-L U2, 860 lumen)*

Ok I just ordered a nitecore ec25 corbra in dim? not the neutral white. I see you guys like the NW but I like the harsh white cool  . My only fear is the switch not lasting or working properly. Time will tell.


----------



## Swedpat (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: **NEW** NiteCore EC25 (XM-L U2, 860 lumen)*



markr6 said:


> Fenix too...PLEASE!!!!



*Agree! *


----------



## neutralwhite (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: **NEW** NiteCore EC25 (XM-L U2, 860 lumen)*

add me as well on that. at least fenix has brilliant quality control compared to ZL. easy.



Swedpat said:


> *Agree! *


----------



## F. Premens (Dec 26, 2012)

Looks really nice, but the 3 min turbo.. ¬¬'


----------



## phantom23 (Dec 26, 2012)

After 3 minutes you can reactivate it easily. 60lm low is bigger issue IMO.


----------



## neutralwhite (Dec 26, 2012)

like the fenix pd32ue, if you activate continuously for that hour or so, fenix says the LED life may die early and all that being used like this.
what do you think on that ?.


thanks.


phantom23 said:


> After 3 minutes you can reactivate it easily. 60lm low is bigger issue IMO.


----------



## Swedpat (Dec 28, 2012)

neutralwhite said:


> like the fenix pd32ue, if you activate continuously for that hour or so, fenix says the LED life may die early and all that being used like this.
> what do you think on that ?.
> 
> 
> thanks.



I understand Burst mode is not intended to be used more than short time because of the limited heatsinking of the light. Or with other words: burst mode is over powered related to the size of the light. I am still satisified and would be even without the burst mode! 400 lm is great as well!


----------



## PCS (Dec 28, 2012)

I bought a heavily discounted cool white Nitecore TM11 a few weeks ago. That was tons of fun. Then I bought a cool white EA4 and liked it so much, I considered getting the neutral. Instead I pulled the trigger this morning on the neutral version of the EC25.

Funny. I've never owned a Nitecore before the recent Tiny Monster purchase, but on Monday I should have three.


----------



## skeeterbait (Jan 1, 2013)

GordoJones88 said:


> What a great little light. What a really crappy clip.
> Seriously, attaching a lanyard to a clip-on-style clip that is "easy to remove".



Agreed, I would really like to have had a simple lanyard hole. I am really interested in this light because it matches my TM15 in user interface and battery platform. I would like to replace my SF Fury with this. Going to have to come up with a different lanyard attachment thought, Maybe SF lanyard ring under tailcap, maybe a cable tie in the machined slot.


----------



## Verndog (Jan 3, 2013)

PCS said:


> I bought a heavily discounted cool white Nitecore TM11 a few weeks ago. That was tons of fun. Then I bought a cool white EA4 and liked it so much, I considered getting the neutral. Instead I pulled the trigger this morning on the neutral version of the EC25.
> 
> Funny. I've never owned a Nitecore before the recent Tiny Monster purchase, but on Monday I should have three.



Sweet....just ordered the same light in NW also! I agree they could have done better on low, but its nothing a diffuser cap cant fix and I rarely need below 50L, and if I do I have an EDC that has it anyway. I find I need around 60-80L mode GP for indoors, and 120-200L GP outdoors with a high burst on occasion. This light hits my needs spot on...better then my EagleTac D25 LC2 that goes from 50L to 400 then turbo which has proven totally impractical for something basic like a power outage / campsite light.

Let us know how you like your new NW version when it arrives!


----------



## Verndog (Jan 3, 2013)

Anyone wanting lower low, this diffuser should really help...only 1 left....snooze you lose.

Saw the same one on fleabay for $19.00 :shakehead

http://goinggear.com/nitecore-ndf34-diffuser-34mm.html


----------



## Verndog (Jan 3, 2013)

*Re: **NEW** NiteCore EC25 (XM-L U2, 860 lumen)*



GordoJones88 said:


> Nitecore EC25 XMLU2 18650 5" 1.3" 128mm 34mm 12000.lux 860.lumen
> vs
> Eagletac TX25C XMLU2 18650 4.7" 1.25" 120mm 31mm 14000.lux 850.lumen



No comparison in real world use IMO. I'm just going away from EagleTac that has terrible mode spacing....50L or 400L then turbo. Ya the new one they added 200 somethin in tacticool mode the requires a 2 handed head twist and stroll thru strobe mode. No thanks. I need quick 50-300L modes for general use with some run time....Nitecore wins.


----------



## n2stuff (Jan 3, 2013)

*Re: **NEW** NiteCore EC25 (XM-L U2, 860 lumen)*

I got my EC25 today. Man this thing is small and very bright for its size.


----------



## Verndog (Jan 3, 2013)

*Re: **NEW** NiteCore EC25 (XM-L U2, 860 lumen)*

Sweet, congrats! How useful is the spill in Low (120L) and Mid (285L)??


----------



## GordoJones88 (Jan 3, 2013)

*Re: **NEW** NiteCore EC25 (XM-L U2, 860 lumen)*



Verndog said:


> No comparison in real world use IMO. I'm just going away from EagleTac that has terrible mode spacing....50L or 400L then turbo. Ya the new one they added 200 somethin in tacticool mode the requires a 2 handed head twist and stroll thru strobe mode. No thanks. I need quick 50-300L modes for general use with some run time....Nitecore wins.


 
My all around preference for any EDC light would be 5/100/Max lumens. Although I understand there probably needs to be a 50% and 75% in there for most other users. I don't actually ever end up using the 50% or 75% at all.

The Eagletac TX25C2 has two modes which are 7/388/850 and strobe/172/850. I agree it would be better if it was 7/172/388/850 in straight order. I would have preferred 7/172/850. The G25C2 has 7/75/389/850 which is great, but that light is too big for me.

The Nitecore EC25 has 60/120/285/540/850, which sadly lacks a low setting for an EDC light. I would have preferred 6/120/850.

To be sure, they are both very similar and are releasing at the same time, so hence all the comparisons are justified.


Edit: With further pontification, I suppose it can be argued that the TX25 can indeed have a 7/188/850 with the appropriate twisting, while the EC25 can never have a low mode.

The caveat being the appropriate twisting: "To switch between tactical and regular mode, turn on the flashlight at 1st level, dial to 2nd level and then back to 1st level for five times within five seconds."


----------



## GordoJones88 (Jan 4, 2013)

*Re: **NEW** NiteCore EC25 (XM-L U2, 860 lumen)*



n2stuff said:


> I got my EC25 today. Man this thing is small and very bright for its size.



Please post some pics with it sitting in your hand and holding it in you hand.


----------



## Verndog (Jan 4, 2013)

*Re: **NEW** NiteCore EC25 (XM-L U2, 860 lumen)*



GordoJones88 said:


> :.... With further pontification, I suppose it can be argued that the TX25 can indeed have a 7/188/850 with the appropriate twisting, while the EC25 can never have a low mode.
> 
> The caveat being the appropriate twisting: "To switch between tactical and regular mode, turn on the flashlight at 1st level, dial to 2nd level and then back to 1st level for five times within five seconds."



The head twist is a secondary problem to the mixed in strobe mode that is part of the cycle IMO. I really hate accidental strobe and forcing it into cycle in "tacticool mode" is not an option for me, I won't use it so it's wasted where they put it. Nitecore actually hid strobe mode and it's 2 full quick presses to access, so never an accidental strobe.

Also, my optimum lumens for GP outdoors is 200-300L range with decent 4hour ++ runtime. Especially if I'm on a wooded trail with 4 legged critters about, I want some look ahead without constant mode switching. My 1 acre partially wooded lot I find 150-200L is fine for GP but want a quick 500-800L on occasion also. It's taken me a while and quite a few $$ to figure this out, and also depending on beam and throw those #'s can change some...but as you can see, this line from Nitecore nailed my needs.

Another thing to remember is products like Fenix TK22 are very similar that have a low mode and possibly Nitrecore is trying to capture some of those that didn't like their spacing. They can't all be the same and expect to sell, and when someone builds the perfect light, then how are they going to sell all their other lights?


----------



## n2stuff (Jan 4, 2013)

*Re: **NEW** NiteCore EC25 (XM-L U2, 860 lumen)*



Verndog said:


> Sweet, congrats! How useful is the spill in Low (120L) and Mid (285L)??





GordoJones88 said:


> Please post some pics with it sitting in your hand and holding it in you hand.


I will try to get some pictures up this weekend.


----------



## Flight_Deck (Jan 4, 2013)

Verndog said:


> Anyone wanting lower low, this diffuser should really help...only 1 left....snooze you lose.
> 
> Saw the same one on fleabay for $19.00 :shakehead
> 
> http://goinggear.com/nitecore-ndf34-diffuser-34mm.html



And it's gone (as in I bought it).

Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Verndog (Jan 4, 2013)

*Re: **NEW** NiteCore EC25 (XM-L U2, 860 lumen)*



n2stuff said:


> I will try to get some pictures up this weekend.



Excellent...it should be dark there in 1/2 hour....you have 1 hour to reply. :devil:


*Flight Deck*...No problem, and price was right. There also is a full diffuser set of better quality, but they are hard to find..no luck yet.

http://www.nitecore.com/productDetail.aspx?id=36


----------



## Big Sam (Jan 4, 2013)

*Re: **NEW** NiteCore EC25 (XM-L U2, 860 lumen)*

My EC25 neutral came in today. Just got back from a nice evening walk. Sorry, no pics from the walk. By way of comparison I also brought the Nitecore cool white MT26 and my Jetbeam PA40 neutral. The comparison somewhat favors the neutral lights since our central PA air has this constant.... stuff in it. It can been seen in the light and effects the beam at distance. Here is what I observed.

With all lights on Turbo and at 75+ yards, The 800 lumen MT26 and the 468 lumen PA40 gave equal target identification. One test at about 125 yards, the PA40 was better on trees. It's neutral emitter and larger reflector speak well of this light (and it's ability to use AA alkaline's even on turbo). I would rate the EC25 as 20-25% better at distance. Certainly not more but certainly quite and achievement for this very small light. Every time I dropped power from Turbo to Hi, it looked a little dimmer of course but made no difference in target identification... at least in this limited test. Nitecore really did their homework on this light.

The power switch controls everything. It's not too difficult to learn and has a logic about it. I love a light switch that stays lit when using the light. Even with heavy gloves on (winter here), the switch can be seen and then felt. It blinks when off and not locked out. Turning my S10 at night with gloves on is a real hassle. The EC25 is not. The only real problem was when getting back to the driveway I managed to accidentally lock the light out and could not remember the sequence to turn the light back on. Standing in my driveway like an idiot who can't figure out how to turn a flashlight on :devil: is something I don't want to repeat... since I never meant to lock it out anyway. Have to work on that.

It was really just a turbo test and I am most impressed. The Jetbeam PA40 is proving itself better and better as well.

Couple hours later just sitting in front of the tube... I turned the light on turbo and left it on for 10 minutes in 68 deg f. It went out of turbo in 3 minutes and was just warm at that point. At the end of ten minutes (7 min on high) the light was still just warm. Not at all hot. The I turned it to "mid" or 285 lumens and let it run for 10 minutes. It was nice a cool when done.


----------



## n2stuff (Jan 4, 2013)

*Re: **NEW** NiteCore EC25 (XM-L U2, 860 lumen)*



Verndog said:


> Excellent...it should be dark there in 1/2 hour....you have 1 hour to reply. :devil:
> 
> 
> *Flight Deck*...No problem, and price was right. There also is a full diffuser set of better quality, but they are hard to find..no luck yet.
> ...



Ok So no hurry then


----------



## GordoJones88 (Jan 4, 2013)

*Re: **NEW** NiteCore EC25 (XM-L U2, 860 lumen)*

Here are some comparison shots between the Nitecore EC25 and the Eagletac TX25C2.








I'm not surprised somebody compared these two lights as soon as they hand them both in hand.







TX25 on the left, EC25 on the right. They're twins!



I believe he makes these videos for his storefront.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=Q9g_sOWHfNw#!


----------



## Verndog (Jan 4, 2013)

*Re: **NEW** NiteCore EC25 (XM-L U2, 860 lumen)*

Good find. Hard to tell any difference if any from that distance.


----------



## skeeterbait (Jan 4, 2013)

*Re: **NEW** NiteCore EC25 (XM-L U2, 860 lumen)*

My cool white EC25 shipped today. Should have it middle of next week. Hope it will have as clean a beam as my Surefire P2X Fury with the benefit of turbo boost and better range control. I already have a TM15 so the UI is already familiar to me. The EC25 and TM15 should make a great pair.


----------



## Verndog (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: **NEW** NiteCore EC25 (XM-L U2, 860 lumen)*



Big Sam said:


> .... I would rate the EC25 as 20-25% better at distance. Certainly not more but certainly quite and achievement for this very small light. Every time I dropped power from Turbo to Hi, it looked a little dimmer of course but made no difference in target identification... at least in this limited test. Nitecore really did their homework on this light.



Sam...I just spotted your update on your new EC25. Sounds like a winner, and thank you for getting some useful info out....and congrats. 

Are you satisfied with the tint color and the spill beam usefulness on your EC25?

Should have mine on Monday!


----------



## Onthelightside (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: **NEW** NiteCore EC25 (XM-L U2, 860 lumen)*



> I believe he makes these videos for his storefront.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...v=Q9g_sOWHfNw#!



Das ist ein gutes Video. Das EagleTac TX25 sieht besser Qualität als EC25.


----------



## Big Sam (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: **NEW** NiteCore EC25 (XM-L U2, 860 lumen)*



Verndog said:


> Sam...I just spotted your update on your new EC25. Sounds like a winner, and thank you for getting some useful info out....and congrats.
> 
> Are you satisfied with the tint color and the spill beam usefulness on your EC25?
> 
> Should have mine on Monday!



I've only had it for a day... and a night but... I am thrilled with the neutral tint and the beam. It's also a very small light. My testing was a turbo test more than anything else. What I remember best is how easy it is to see at distance with the light. Rather than just lumens or tint I like the total package of throw, tint, lumens, beam, spill etc. Before doing the side by side comparisons I would have said the EC25 was 50% brighter. Side by side brought that down to 25% but you get the point. Nice light at first blush.


----------



## F. Premens (Jan 7, 2013)

*Re: **NEW** NiteCore EC25 (XM-L U2, 860 lumen)*

Any review yet?


----------



## skeeterbait (Jan 7, 2013)

*Re: **NEW** NiteCore EC25 (XM-L U2, 860 lumen)*

I just located and ordered what may be the last currently available Surefire 1.37" flip open diffuser. 1.37" is 34.8mm so it should fit the EC25. If not I can just use it on my SF Fury. Hard to find these things. EC25 should be here today and the diffuser by end of the week. I will post back how well it fits and works on the EC25.


----------



## skeeterbait (Jan 7, 2013)

*Re: **NEW** NiteCore EC25 (XM-L U2, 860 lumen)*

My cool white EC25 just arrived and I quickly put a battery in it and took it and my Surefire P2X Fury tactical outside for a preliminary comparison. I can report that the cool white EC25 is considerably cooler than the Fury. It obviously is brighter than the fury on turbo but even on High at 500 vs 540 lumens, there is the perception that the EC is still considerably brighter probably due to the whiter light it gives off. Spot and spill look to both be identical in size between the two lights. The EC25 spot seems to be slightly hollow compared to the Fury which has a very even spot distribution. But it is only faintly noticeable at close range. Throw of the EC25 is definitely greater on turbo and seems to be as good or slightly better even on high. The EC25 does not have the heavy, robust feel of the Fury, but that is OK. It is not designed to be a battle light and with its multiple modes and power levels it will serve as a much better utility and sports light than the Fury. Dispite its lighter feel, it still feels quite strong enough and solid with flawless fit and finish. The lanyard ring for the Fury will not work on the EC25 as the ring will not fit under the tail cap of the EC25. I do not care for the clip that is included with the EC25 so I will be looking for other means to attach a lanyard.


----------



## Overclocker (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: **NEW** NiteCore EC25 (XM-L U2, 860 lumen)*

i just don't get it. Why make a flashlight with a protruding side button? Will definitely get accidentally pressed. Then you say LOCKOUT mode. So therefore it's a solution waiting for a problem... And it doesn't automatically lock like any cellphone does, so you always have to remember to lock, then take a few seconds to unlock. 

Silly.

Then it's billed as a "searchlight". What could you possibly find with a searchlight that steps down in 3 minutes? I know you could restart turbo but it's still silly having to restart it every 3mins LOL


----------



## skeeterbait (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: **NEW** NiteCore EC25 (XM-L U2, 860 lumen)*

Depends on how you look at the application. I see it as a 540 lumen light for two hours of the same size as the Fury which is a 500 lumen light for 1.5 hours with the added ability to boost output to 860 lumens for a minute or two when needed. Something the Fury can't do. If I need a 860 lumen light for hours I would simply use a different light like my TM15. Turbo on any light is called Turbo for a reason. It isn't implied that it is a consistant performance level.


----------



## Verndog (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: **NEW** NiteCore EC25 (XM-L U2, 860 lumen)*



Overclocker said:


> i just don't get it. Why make a flashlight with a protruding side button?



It's just a more convenient, easier to operate and different type of electronic switch. If it was recessed like some, it would be more difficult to feel a half press and mode switch, it would be impossible to do with gloves...ect. If people are concerned about accidental on, then 1/4 turn of head will de activate the light. It's excellent for everyday use, but it takes some precaution to carry. It may not be for everyone, but personally I like it better then my EagleTac D25LC2 for general use. For Carry, I'd choose the EagleTac, but I don't like to EDC over a single AA size myself.


----------



## cenedar (Jan 8, 2013)

very nice


----------



## F. Premens (Jan 9, 2013)

Finally purchased one in CW.


----------



## skeeterbait (Jan 10, 2013)

*Re: **NEW** NiteCore EC25 (XM-L U2, 860 lumen)*



skeeterbait said:


> I just located and ordered what may be the last currently available Surefire 1.37" flip open diffuser. 1.37" is 34.8mm so it should fit the EC25. If not I can just use it on my SF Fury. Hard to find these things. EC25 should be here today and the diffuser by end of the week. I will post back how well it fits and works on the EC25.



Reporting back that the Surefire FM44 1.37" diffuser fits just a bit loose on the EC25. A band of bicycle innertube around the bezel and under the diffuser snugs it up really well. As all surefire diffusers do, it smooths out the EC25 beam very nice.


----------



## gsgtsg (Jan 10, 2013)

*Re: **NEW** NiteCore EC25 (XM-L U2, 860 lumen)*

Hi,

How does the Nitecore EC25 compare with the Nitecore MH2C?

Cheers.


----------



## roadkill1109 (Jan 10, 2013)

*Re: **NEW** NiteCore EC25 (XM-L U2, 860 lumen)*

well said! the max output is just there when you need the extra brightness! For extended use, you'd have to use either the high or medium settings. But should you need a light to be at 800 lumens for a long time, get a big light, like a 2000/3000 lumen monster, then run it on its mid or low of 800 lumens, and that should last you a looooooooooooonnnng time.


----------



## roadkill1109 (Jan 10, 2013)

*Re: **NEW** NiteCore EC25 (XM-L U2, 860 lumen)*

I may have a solution to your lanyard attachment! I use the same on my lights as i would like to avoid the steel ring and metal clip to rub against the body and scratch the anodizing.

Here's my EDC, the Crelant V11A with the makeshift lanyard attachment:






and here's a closer look:





It's basically a pull-tie with a ring at the end for attaching stuff. I put it in place where the clip used to go. Then attach the lanyard clip to the ring, and all set! it may be combersome to some protruding like that, that's why I attached it differently on my Quark:





I hope that gives you some lanyard attachment ideas! I will try to attach one to the EC25 when mine arrives...soon!


----------



## Brera (Jan 11, 2013)

*Re: **NEW** NiteCore EC25 (XM-L U2, 860 lumen)*






EC25 Neutral White and MT25. They indeed make a good couple. Although the EC25 is my current favourite. I really like the tint.


----------



## phantom23 (Jan 11, 2013)

*Re: **NEW** NiteCore EC25 (XM-L U2, 860 lumen)*

@Brera, can you please take a few beamshots of those two lights? Longer distance ones (I'm not talking about 100yds or so, across the room or to some tree/building/other target outside would be fine, just not <1m white wall shots) to show the difference in terms of brightness and throw. Thanks!


----------



## Tiberius1 (Jan 13, 2013)

I love this flashlight, the only thing what is missing is micro usb port for charging.


----------



## Brera (Jan 14, 2013)

*Re: **NEW** NiteCore EC25 (XM-L U2, 860 lumen)*



phantom23 said:


> @Brera, can you please take a few beamshots of those two lights? Longer distance ones (I'm not talking about 100yds or so, across the room or to some tree/building/other target outside would be fine, just not <1m white wall shots) to show the difference in terms of brightness and throw. Thanks!



Here are some indoor shots. I'll do some outdoor shots later.


----------



## phantom23 (Jan 14, 2013)

*Re: **NEW** NiteCore EC25 (XM-L U2, 860 lumen)*

Especially on the second pic it looks like they're almost equal in throw...


----------



## roadkill1109 (Jan 14, 2013)

Tiberius1 said:


> I love this flashlight, the only thing what is missing is micro usb port for charging.



Wish Granted: P25..... hehehe 

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...-P25-Smilodon-(1*18650-XM-L-U2-860lm-20000cd)


----------



## Badbeams3 (Jan 22, 2013)

Frozen in ice http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fxgtApv9j5M


----------



## tatopus (Jan 22, 2013)

Hi! I am newcomer.

Nitecore EC25 COBRA. Frozen at -24°C for 12 hours. Still works!


----------



## tatopus (Jan 23, 2013)

In water


----------



## Norm (Jan 23, 2013)

tatopus said:


> In water



Please watch your image size: Rule #3 If you post an image in your post, please downsize the image to no larger than 800 x 800 pixels. - Norm


----------



## Eye of Unk (Jan 23, 2013)

Do the washing machine test. I accidentally washed my work pants with my Nitecore EC2 in them and now I only have a single brightness, strobe and SOS plus red works but no step up or down, just stuck on a high position. Also killed the 18650 battery. But it was an Ultrafire.

My EC25 I ordered last week should be at the post office right now, I would think some people would use some of the laste water shedding coatings like for cellphones. I liked that EC2, loved the low light lumens, shame it wasn't more water resistant.


----------



## dougie (Jan 23, 2013)

Water resistant and washing machine proof seem to me to be radically different. I've only ever accidentally washed a pair of pants which contained an older Fenix once and luckily it survived unscathed. However, would I expect that the majority of lights I own to survive that test and my answer would be an emphatic NO! Your expectations are obviously higher than mine...lol


----------



## Eye of Unk (Jan 23, 2013)

I bet their are statistics if they could be found that will show the most often case of water or moisture getting in a flashlight is from it being accidentally run through the wash.

I wear Carharts pants that have a nifty flashlight pocket on my right side, never had a compact light fall out while I was wearing them, but maybe once or twice a year I forget to check my pockets and the latest toy soon becomes the latest dud. My EC2 lasted 4 months. Second time it went through the washer it now has only one brightness level.


----------



## Badbeams3 (Jan 24, 2013)

Well got mine. Neutral white. Have not had much chance to fiddle with it...but a quick comparison to my 3 month old Zebralight SC600...the 60 lumen setting is much more useable than the SC600 65 lumen setting...not only in throw, but simply seems brighter in total??? 

Turbo..ceiling bounce test...Nitecore seems the same...might even to take it...much to my surprise. 

Tint from the EC25 is beautiful...making the Zebralight look cool...hint of bluish/turquoise...and I always thought my Zebralight sample looked rather on the neutral side for being a standard cool white. 

Feel in the hand...the EC25 feels more comfortable...but the Zebralight feels more secure, has more grip.

Love the blue light functions. Love the memory...but the IC might take a bit for me to get down.

As others have reported it takes only a quarter turn to lock out the light...probably will be my preferred method as opposed to the IC lock out.

Like that the bezel is crenelated...you can see if the light is on...

It does not have a spring on the head side, something I like about the Zebralight...might not survive a drop as well.

The Nitecore has much more anti roll than the Zebralight...when neither have the clips on.

Think I`m going to really love this light.


----------



## Badbeams3 (Jan 24, 2013)

Double post


----------



## CarpentryHero (Jan 24, 2013)

Tiberius1 said:


> I love this flashlight, the only thing what is missing is micro usb port for charging.



Thats what the nitecore Smilodon is for.

personally I like the EC25 better, I'm not a port charger kinda guy. I do love the battery indicator on these new Nitecores.
im so happy with the overall beam and throw for the size, I ordered an Ea4w. 
I plan on getting the EA8 too


----------



## skeeterbait (Jan 25, 2013)

Unless you have a need for the tactical attachment of the Smilodon, wait for the SRT7 and then compare.


----------



## SeamusORiley (Jan 25, 2013)

Verndog said:


> Anyone wanting lower low, this diffuser should really help...only 1 left....snooze you lose.
> 
> Saw the same one on fleabay for $19.00 :shakehead
> 
> http://goinggear.com/nitecore-ndf34-diffuser-34mm.html





Does this fit with the new EC 25?


----------



## Badbeams3 (Jan 25, 2013)

It does seem like they could have put in a USB port opposite the switch. But maybe keeping the price down was a key consideration on this light. 

Playing around with it a bit more last night, in the house, I`m really impressed with the usability of the 60 lumen setting, as compared to the Zebralight`s 65 lumen. With the Zebralight I always felt the need to bump it up higher, which unfortunately meant 200 lumen...along with the correspondingly shorter run time. 

I let it run overnight (60 lumen) with an old 2400 ma batt. And when I kicked it up to turbo this morning the blue light began to blink letting me know I had around 50% power left. Nice. Had to drop it down to the 285 lumen level to get it to stop blinking (level 3 of 6). I think this is one of the nicest features of the light...gives you a good idea where you stand power wise. My understanding is the blue light blinks more rapidly when the batt is nearly depleted.

I`m still wrestling with the reason it seems brighter than my SC600. While maybe just a hair brighter in the ceiling bounce test, but in use, inside the house it seems way brighter. I`m sure some of it has to do with the narrower spill beam...and much more defined spot...just more energy put into a smaller area. But I`m also wondering if the tint might be contributing to the perceived brightness difference as well.

By all expectations the Zebralight should be brighter. The P25 (that I believe has the same driver?), according to Selfbuilts test, came in below the SC600. Add to that my EC25 is a neutral white...should be well below the SC600.


----------



## CarpentryHero (Jan 25, 2013)

Yeah, I feel the same way. Though both my Nitecore and zebralight are coolwhite. The Nitecore reflectors added size and depth (and what ever technology they put in it) blows my sc600 away. If I point them at a wall two inches away my eyes can't tell which is brighter. But at any distance over that the Nitecore EC25 dominates, I love it. I love floody lights but I find myself loving small throwy lights. 860 versus 750 shouldn't be noticeable to the eye, but the EC25 has a nice tight beam with a killer hotspot for its size :twothumbs:


----------



## SeamusORiley (Jan 25, 2013)

The Fenix 32 UE is really nicely made and the diffuser tip is nice for reading. 
I do like the idea of having the highest level able to hold without being shut off, and the EC25 looks really nice. I am going to try to compare them and see which I like more.


----------



## Badbeams3 (Jan 25, 2013)

They have a diffuser for the EC25. http://goinggear.com/nitecore-filters-34-mm-head.html I called to order one but they are out of stock.

Also, I can confirm that the blue light blinks rapidly as the batt runs down further. It got to where it blinks rapidly on turbo, switching to high it blinks at the "below 50% but don`t panic yet" rate.

I`m loving this light.


----------



## skeeterbait (Jan 25, 2013)

I ordered and received a diffuser and a green filter last week. Guess I got their last one.


----------



## Badbeams3 (Jan 25, 2013)

skeeterbait said:


> I ordered and received a diffuser and a green filter last week. Guess I got their last one.



How do you like the diffuser?


----------



## skeeterbait (Jan 25, 2013)

It is rubbery, not hard plastic. Will fit a wider variety of bezel sizes than a hard plastic one. The lens is not quite as effective as the lenses in Surefire diffusers but it does work quite well. Probably blocks a bit more light than a Surefire diffuser thought.


----------



## F. Premens (Jan 25, 2013)

Can anyone tell me if the blue led stays on when the flashlight is on?


----------



## Badbeams3 (Jan 25, 2013)

skeeterbait said:


> It is rubbery, not hard plastic. Will fit a wider variety of bezel sizes than a hard plastic one. The lens is not quite as effective as the lenses in Surefire diffusers but it does work quite well. Probably blocks a bit more light than a Surefire diffuser thought.



Thank Skeeter, think I will get one when there in stock. Just to have as a option.


----------



## Badbeams3 (Jan 25, 2013)

F. Premens said:


> Can anyone tell me if the blue led stays on when the flashlight is on?



Yep, it blinks in standby. Stays on while running.


----------



## Badbeams3 (Jan 26, 2013)

Little more info. You can go from low to turbo by by half press and hold. Half pressing again takes you back to low...or to what ever level you were on. A very nice feature I think.

I noticed my fully charged 2400ma batt...on turbo...started blinking 50% power right away.
The fully charged 3100ma batt started blinking after about 1 minute. Can anyone report on the 3400 batt in this regard?

The feedback...click...from the switch is not as nice as the Zebralight. Has a longer movement, guess that`s because half presses vs full presses command different things.


----------



## skeeterbait (Jan 26, 2013)

Yes the battery power remaining indication does not seen to function accurately in the Nitecore lights with this switch and UI. Both my TM15 and my EC25 will begin the 50% blink way too early in turbo but seem to be fairly accurate at other output settings.


----------



## martinaee (Jan 27, 2013)

Why must every light these days be 1 point off from perfect. 

Since when is 60lm "micro" low mode. Could they really not get it to do a 5 or at LEAST 10-20 lumen mode?


----------



## F. Premens (Jan 28, 2013)

Badbeams3 said:


> Yep, it blinks in standby. Stays on while running.



Thanks.


----------



## Badbeams3 (Jan 28, 2013)

martinaee said:


> Why must every light these days be 1 point off from perfect.
> 
> Since when is 60lm "micro" low mode. Could they really not get it to do a 5 or at LEAST 10-20 lumen mode?



Yes, I have to agree. This is such a nice light...if they had just added a true low, would have been a total package. I could have put my Zebralight out to pasture...to enjoy an early retirement. As it is it will have to keep working nite light duty in hotels. Poor thing.


----------



## GordoJones88 (Jan 28, 2013)

martinaee said:


> Why must every light these days be 1 point off from perfect.
> 
> Since when is 60lm "micro" low mode. Could they really not get it to do a 5 or at LEAST 10-20 lumen mode?



It's at least 3 points off from perfect.

No low mode.
No lanyard attachment.
Worst clip in the whole universe.
Seriously, it's gonna pop off and poke somebody's eye out.


----------



## Badbeams3 (Jan 28, 2013)

GordoJones88 said:


> It's at least 3 points off from perfect.
> 
> No low mode.
> No lanyard attachment.
> ...



Also could use a usb charging port, stainless steel bezel, maybe a U3 emitter...then perfect...for now.


----------



## CarpentryHero (Jan 28, 2013)

The Nitecore Smilodon has the charging port. Look how long that light ended up, I prefer the compactness of the EC25. The clip works great for inside pocket carry, I'm not going to epoxy it down like I did my sc600 because the ec25 fits great in my Nite-ize stretch holster


----------



## Badbeams3 (Jan 28, 2013)

CarpentryHero said:


> The Nitecore Smilodon has the charging port. Look how long that light ended up, I prefer the compactness of the EC25. The clip works great for inside pocket carry, I'm not going to epoxy it down like I did my sc600 because the ec25 fits great in my Nite-ize stretch holster



Agreed. Only if the USB could be put opposite the switch so as not to add length to the Cobra.


----------



## Verndog (Jan 28, 2013)

GordoJones88 said:


> ....Worst clip in the whole universe.



Forget the pocket clip. With the head size on this light nobody would want to carry the light head down anyway.


----------



## rayman (Feb 1, 2013)

Im really interested in buying the EC25, I only got a question left.

So is it right, when you turn off the light the blue LED in the switch will flash every 3 seconds and therefor will drain the battery over time?
So you then have to options to fully turn it off, either you use the lock-out function or you unscrew the tailcape a bit to unlock it mechanically?
Is that right?

thanks
rayman


----------



## greeny1 (Feb 1, 2013)

Rayman - You are correct.

However entering and exiting lockout is simple - so this isn't a problem, Also unscrewing the tailcap 1/2 a turn is simple for longer term storage.

Also it's not like it's going to run the battery down in a day or two in standby mode.


----------



## rayman (Feb 1, 2013)

Ok, thanks. That doesn't sound that bad.

It would be the perfect light in my option if there was an SS bezel option, but you know there is no perfect flashlight .

rayman


----------



## greeny1 (Feb 1, 2013)

I've had this for just a few days now. 

Overall I really like the torch but the following could be improved:

As stated previously why no lanyard attachment - They provide a lanyard but no means of attaching unless you use the clip

exit from lockout - why on earth anyone would design an exit from lockout just requiring a 1 second push is beyond me, it would seem highly likely you may have torch in a bag or pocket with something pressing against the button. three quick presses (as in the manual) would have been much better. Having said this I have carried it around in my pocked for a few days and not experienced an unexpected on scenario yet.

The button does take a bit of getting used to, the half press required a bit too much pressure and I found myself accidentally doing a full press several times. 

Overall Lots I like though, I like being able to come on in either turbo or a lower mode depending on button press. I like the momentary options, Great build,


----------



## Badbeams3 (Feb 1, 2013)

I use the electronic lockout, as the light sits on my nightstand mostly. But I would just give the tail cap a little twist for total lockout if I was going to take it somewhere...nothing to it.

The switch does take a bit to get used to. Even worse for me, as I alternate between it and the Zebralight that requires full clicks and double full clicks...and I have had it a lot longer...grown used to it...lol.


----------



## Verndog (Feb 1, 2013)

greeny1 said:


> - why on earth anyone would design an exit from lockout just requiring a 1 second push is beyond me, it would seem highly likely you may have torch in a bag or pocket with something pressing against the button.



Forget the electronic "lock out"...it doesn't really exist. It just turns the blue light off from flashing. 1/4 turn on the head or tail will 100% lockout this light.


----------



## Badbeams3 (Feb 1, 2013)

Not sure if this was already posted, but the 50% power level starts to blink at 3.7 volts when on the low (60 lumen) setting. Turbo still works but blinks low power rapidly. High blinks the 50% warning...I`m just playing with it...


----------



## Verndog (Feb 1, 2013)

Badbeams3 said:


> Not sure if this was already posted, but the 50% power level starts to blink at 3.7 volts when on the low (60 lumen) setting. Turbo still works but blinks low power rapidly. High blinks the 50% warning...I`m just playing with it...



That should be pretty close to 50% at least on my EagleTac 3100 (panasonic cell). I ran a discharge cycle with my hobby charger and found the 3.66volts was 50% and pretty much dead at 3.35 volts.


----------



## SeamusORiley (Feb 2, 2013)

I got the white filter today and it is really a nice addition as it protects the flashlight. The rubber is a nice soft touch for putting the light on a table.


----------



## Verndog (Feb 2, 2013)

SeamusORiley said:


> I got the white filter today and it is really a nice addition as it protects the flashlight. The rubber is a nice soft touch for putting the light on a table.



Is this the flat cap style filter? If so, where did you find one??

Thanks!!
Kevin


----------



## softwaredeveloper99 (Feb 3, 2013)

Feedback for the EC25 after about a month of use.

works very well, using the Nitecore 18650's and great range. Little difference between the 860 and 500+ lumen setting. I would like to see one more setting, maybe a 15 lumen mode.

Overall well built and nice form factor


softwaredeveloper99


----------



## Verndog (Feb 19, 2013)

Badbeams3 said:


> Yep, it blinks in standby. Stays on while running.



Hmmmmm....not anymore! My first light in standby would blink 1+ full long second then off about 2, and while running the blue light would stay on. The new one I just received does NOT do that anymore. It blinks very quick less then 1/2 second, then off about 2 (in standby), then while running the blue light is now off. I like the new less obnoxious version better. I just received this 2nd light today from Illumination Supply so they have changed it. I'd imagine the parasitic loss has been cut in half or better as well.

Edit..Also I found a nice Olight 34MM flat cap diffuser that works well. I had to shim the diffuser cap slightly with black Gorilla tape to make more snug (cap not light) but after doing that and cutting the silly lanyard ring off with a razor knife it works awesome for $6.00.

http://www.batteryjunction.com/olight-m20-diffuser.html


----------



## phantom23 (Feb 20, 2013)

martinaee said:


> Why must every light these days be 1 point off from perfect.
> 
> Since when is 60lm "micro" low mode. Could they really not get it to do a 5 or at LEAST 10-20 lumen mode?


Medium modes are also too close to each other. 20-60-180-540 lm modes, XM-L2 U2 and lanyard hole would make EC25 near perfect. Since it has neither I need to buy something else...


----------



## brightnorm (Feb 22, 2013)

I just received my EC25 and I'm happy with the light except for the absence of low level, and a lanyard hole. However, by cutting a 12" - 14" strip of black plastic tape to a width of about 1/8"and using the deep groove above the tail cap, it is possible to attach the included lanyard very securely despite this glaring omission.

The EC25 is very tough, as I found out accidentally last night when I reached in with a gloved hand to remove something from my tightly-packed parka pocket where I also had the light, and somehow hooked the lanyard with my thumb and jerked the light high in the air and watched it come crashing down to the concrete sidewalk from a height of 8-10 feet.

I anticipated the worst, picked it up, saw several tiny (less than 1/32" dia.) shallow indentations on the bezel's side (not rim), and switched it on. It worked and continues to work perfectly. Tough little light!

I find the switch and UI excellent, quickly-learned and utterly reliable. 

Three observations:

1) Inexcusably degraded redesign of original excellent lockout/restore mode as on the TM11. Three quick clicks to restore function can almost never happen accidentally and actually takes less time than the 1+ sec. steady push which is almost an invitation to accidental activation.(Sadly, the otherwise excellent TM15 also suffers from this puzzling engineering decision).

2) If you click directly on turbo, you can quickly alternate between turbo and high without the slight delay otherwise present between turbo and other modes, including when you click through the levels to high and then activate turbo with a sustained push.

3) The missing "true" low level is especially illogical given that there are 5 levels available to the designers to play around with. Fenix's excellent TK75 makes intelligent use of its 4 available levels by having level 1 at only 18 lumens for long-burning general use, jumping to level 2 at 400 lumens as the first of the "bright modes". 

IMO Nitecore should have followed a similar approach with level 1 at 10-20 lumens jumping to the current level 2 of 120 lumens. After that a redistribution of levels 3-5 so that turbo is proportionally brighter than level 4 than it is now. 4SEVENS uses that approach in some of its smaller lights where there is a big jump (possibly too big) between high and turbo. 

I found it interesting that when restoring from lockout the EC25 always comes on at level 2 

Despite any criticisms, I really like this light and am now using it as an alternative EDC to my usual Quark 2x123 (obscurely renamed as the Quark Pro QP2).

Brightnorm


----------



## Ceya! (Feb 23, 2013)

Badbeams3 said:


> Little more info. You can go from low to turbo by by half press and hold. Half pressing again takes you back to low...or to what ever level you were on. A very nice feature I think.
> 
> I noticed my fully charged 2400ma batt...on turbo...started blinking 50% power right away.
> The fully charged 3100ma batt started blinking after about 1 minute. Can anyone report on the 3400 batt in this regard?
> ...



The fast blinking light in TURBO MODE is just that, To let you know your in TURBO MODE.

So depending on the timing of your step down, its a warning for those who look to conserving power.

What kind of clip design are you guys looking for it to have and where would you place it?

S/F,
CEYA!


----------



## brightnorm (Feb 23, 2013)

Aside from emitter tint, Nitecore has at least two different versions of the EC25 in production. I received my 2nd EC25 (neutral) and it is very different from the 1st one (white white). Head lock-out is NOT possible on this one, and the blue light circle remains on constantly when the light is on, and blinks 2 sec on/2 sec off/2 sec on/ etc.when off, instead of the single strobe flashes 2 sec apart on the first one. A decidedly inferior design IMO. 

The 1st EC25 has a higher serial number than the second and its superior features probably reflect evolutionary improvements that will hopefully lead to a true low level and lanyard hole.

BTW, the voltage indicator on both lights is spot on; matches my DMM exactly.

Brightnorm


----------



## Verndog (Feb 23, 2013)

brightnorm said:


> Aside from emitter tint, Nitecore has at least two different versions of the EC25 in production. I received my 2nd EC25 (neutral) and it is very different from the 1st one (white white). Head lock-out is NOT possible on this one, and the blue light circle remains on constantly when the light is on, and blinks 2 sec on/2 sec off/2 sec on/ etc.when off, instead of the single strobe flashes 2 sec apart on the first one. A decidedly inferior design IMO.
> 
> The 1st EC25 has a higher serial number than the second and its superior features probably reflect evolutionary improvements that will hopefully lead to a true low level and lanyard hole.
> 
> ...



Same thing I pointed out in the previous page. After checking serial #'s, yes the higher number is the one with shorter blink in standby and no blue light during run. In my case the newer light was the better, and likely less parasitic loss as well.

One strange difference though. Both of my versions will lock out with 1/4 turn on head or tail.


----------



## brightnorm (Feb 26, 2013)

Verndog,

If it isn't too much trouble would you mind checking the serial number of your newer EC25 and letting me know the first four digits? Also, is that newer one a neutral tint?

Thanks,
Brightnorm


----------



## Verndog (Feb 26, 2013)

brightnorm said:


> Verndog,
> 
> If it isn't too much trouble would you mind checking the serial number of your newer EC25 and letting me know the first four digits? Also, is that newer one a neutral tint?
> 
> ...



No prob. Norm. First 6 are 301068xxxx, Yes both lights are NW. I'm using these in my Hexlamps I'm building and the tint / UI is perfect. I keep the older long flash one in the garage where I actually may like the long flash if the power goes out. Also, I never understood why the blue beacon stayed on while running seeing as usually while carrying your thumb is over the switch anyway. Still really like both even with the minor annoyance.

Oh...1 other advantage to the lockout. You can check voltage without turning the light on. 1/4 turn off then on and it gives voltage since internally it just came back on.


----------



## Bigmac_79 (Feb 26, 2013)

Hey friends, just a heads up, I've got a review of the EC25 in progress. :thumbsup:


----------



## SeamusORiley (Feb 26, 2013)

As to the voltage indicator: I also find it to be accurate.


----------



## greeny1 (Feb 27, 2013)

Yeh I also find the voltage indicator accurate. It's a great feature that I suspect many flashaholics would find very useful, no more checking status with a multimeter


----------



## jerelect (Feb 27, 2013)

Recieved my EC25 yesterday. 3 out of 3 Eagletac 3400mah batteries no go . What 3400mah do work? Thanks.


----------



## Verndog (Feb 27, 2013)

jerelect said:


> Recieved my EC25 yesterday. 3 out of 3 Eagletac 3400mah batteries no go . What 3400mah do work? Thanks.



Wow...all the EagleTac 3100's I have (5) work fine in both lights. What the heck is different that is not working with the 3400's??

Can you do us a favor? Check the button end of cell to see if the button is protruding past the end of the cell with flat credit card or something? My 3100's do.


----------



## ncristia (Feb 27, 2013)

Orbtronic 3400 work fine in mine.


----------



## brightnorm (Feb 28, 2013)

Verndog said:


> ... the button end of cell to see if the button is protruding past the end of the cell with flat credit card or something? My 3100's do.



I recently bought 10 Redilast 3100's because of their proven excellence and reliability. The positive end is subtly raised and they work perfectly in a large variety of lights. I had been using cr123's in my two EC25's and just tried the Redilasts which did not work at all. Much to my dismay I saw that the head will only accept a narrow protruding + battery terminal. 

Nitecore engineers and designers, so brilliant in some respects and so downright obtuse in others have made yet another ill advised decision, along with the degraded "new and improved" lockout mode, the lanyard-challenged tail piece, the "unturnoff-able" blue flasher and the supercharged "lower" mode..

Now I must must decide if it is worth buying a bunch of different LiONs just to operate in this light, sticking with CR123's or just selling or giving away my EC25s.

It takes a lot to frustrate me, but Nitecore's contrarian design philosophy has succeeded in doing so.

Brightnorm


----------



## Big Sam (Feb 28, 2013)

ncristia said:


> Orbtronic 3400 work fine in mine.



You beat me to it. Orbtronic 2900's and 3400's fit and work fine.


----------



## __philippe (Feb 28, 2013)

*Re: **NEW** NiteCore EC25 (XM-L U2, 860 lumen)*



Verndog said:


> *Flight Deck*...No problem, and price was right. There also is a full diffuser set of better quality, _*but they are hard to find..no luck yet.
> 
> *_http://www.nitecore.com/productDetail.aspx?id=36



Nitecore NFD34 White Filter 34mm suitable for EC25, currently available here:

http://tinyurl.com/d6law72

Product details:

http://www.nitecore.com/UploadFile/Images/product/Filter/1-1_Filter_En4.jpg

Cheers,

__philippe


----------



## greeny1 (Feb 28, 2013)

brightnorm said:


> Now I must must decide if it is worth buying a bunch of different LiONs just to operate in this light, sticking with CR123's or just selling or giving away my EC25s.



Or spend a few cents on a suitable small magnet, or put a small blob of solder on one battery terminal.


----------



## brightnorm (Feb 28, 2013)

Those solutions have been much discussed in these forums over the years and are generally considered inadvisable.

BN


----------



## Verndog (Feb 28, 2013)

brightnorm said:


> It takes a lot to frustrate me, but Nitecore's contrarian design philosophy has succeeded in doing so.
> 
> Brightnorm



Had that happened to me then I'd be right there with you. I did alot of reading before deciding on Eagletac 3100 cells and I've heard of many non button top issues. Now we have "certain button top issues" to deal with....this should not be happening to an experienced company unless they are flat out rushing too many products out the door.


----------



## brightnorm (Feb 28, 2013)

Just ordered 6x Eagletac 3100's. from Amazon.

Thanks,
Brightnorm


----------



## brightnorm (Feb 28, 2013)

Just saw this comment in "Illumination Supply" re the EC25 Neutral:
*
"Note: The neutral white version will be roughly 15% dimmer."


*BN


----------



## Verndog (Feb 28, 2013)

brightnorm said:


> Just saw this comment in "Illumination Supply" re the EC25 Neutral:
> *
> "Note: The neutral white version will be roughly 15% dimmer."
> 
> ...



Thats pretty much SOP on NW. EagleTac tells you the same thing. But in certain conditions ie rain / fog, you may have more light hit target since it cuts better.

On Amazon order. I've gotten 3 there also and there are 2 different vendors 1 good 1 not so much. Outdoor Gear is good, no complaints, Brooklyn Battery has been switching cells and saying equivelant...BS to people. I read that after just ordering more and emailed them and told them DO NOT try to substitute another brand...they canceled my order! If you just ordered then it should be seller outdoor gear since just yesterday they switched back to them.


----------



## brightnorm (Mar 1, 2013)

Good information. Re tint, I checked my Fenix TK35 and its excellent direct competitor the Rofis TR51 because I remembered something very positive about their beam tint. Sure enough, they both had "creamy white" tints, somewhere in between the EC25 cool white and neutral but IMO superior to both. I wish I knew what XMLs they were using because they appeared to me to be an ideal compromise with (possibly) no loss of output.

Brightnorm


----------



## jerelect (Mar 1, 2013)

Recieved 2 Orbtronic 3400mah and they both work great. Thanks everyone, by the way I really like this light,now.


----------



## Paragon-Prime (Mar 7, 2013)

Hi everyone. Newbie here. I just received this light from amazon and it doesn't want to turn on. I tried 2 different Ultrafire 18650, and the weird thing is that the blue indicator light reads the voltage and does blink, but the light doesn't want to turn on. Could I have received a defected unit? Has anyone had this experience with this light? I already placed an order for some orbtronic 3400 so im hoping that its just the battery. any feedback would be appreciated.


----------



## Verndog (Mar 8, 2013)

Paragon-Prime said:


> Hi everyone. Newbie here. I just received this light from amazon and it doesn't want to turn on. I tried 2 different Ultrafire 18650, and the weird thing is that the blue indicator light reads the voltage and does blink, but the light doesn't want to turn on. Could I have received a defected unit? Has anyone had this experience with this light? I already placed an order for some orbtronic 3400 so im hoping that its just the battery. any feedback would be appreciated.



Have you tried full press and hold for 2 seconds in case it was in lockout? Also either the head or tailcap being loose any little bit will prevent light from turning on.


----------



## hivoltage (Mar 8, 2013)

I just got mine and I like it quite a bit. Fits my hand perfectly and love the switch. Although the 3 clicks getting out of lockout mode does not work.


----------



## Paragon-Prime (Mar 8, 2013)

Verndog said:


> Have you tried full press and hold for 2 seconds in case it was in lockout? Also either the head or tailcap being loose any little bit will prevent light from turning on.



I tried holding the button down and twisted both ends as hard as I could but to no avail. The blue indicator light just flashes, just taunting me. It reads the voltage when I install the 18650 (Ultrafire 2400mAh 3.7v) but no luck in turning the light on. I will wait for the Orbtronic 3400 to come in and will try some CR123A before I go ahead and file a return with amazon. I'm hoping its just the Ultrafires aren't compatible or something as I really like the look and feel of this light.


----------



## kengps (Mar 8, 2013)

I just got back from some outdoor testing with the EC25. I like my EC1 and EC2 a lot. But I really hate this EC25. Camera switches should stay on cameras. The blue flasher is WAY too bright for darkness. Had to keep my finger over it or in my pocket to prevent vision loss. The beam quality is really nice though. It's quite a nice thrower. Think I'm gonna try the new Eagletac TX25C2 instead.


----------



## Fugu75 (Mar 9, 2013)

I was testing EC25 last night. I also had my new Eagletac G25C2 MKII with me. EC25 has a bit wider spill than G25 and I prefer the one button UI, because it's very hard (almost impossible) to operate G25 (twisty) with one hand, especially if you have your gloves on. And warm gloves is a must in winter here in finland.. G25 beats EC25 in throw, the centre spot is much more focused in G25. To be honest, I had no need for G25 but my local dealer was selling it for 51 euros --> about 67 $, so I pulled the trigger without hesitation. Both these lights are handy and great performers considering the size, but I would choose EC25, because it has more modern UI, it's lighter, smaller, better for EDC use and looks nicer.


----------



## Aperture (Mar 9, 2013)

jerelect said:


> Recieved my EC25 yesterday. 3 out of 3 Eagletac 3400mah batteries no go . What 3400mah do work? Thanks.


Like I wrote in the other EC25 topic, I just ripped out the plastic reversed polarity protector with my Leatherman and now 6 out of 6 Eagletac 3400mAh's work (instead of half of them).

This is what it looks like without the black plastic protector:


----------



## kengps (Mar 9, 2013)

Fugu75 said:


> I was testing EC25 last night. I also had my new Eagletac G25C2 MKII with me. EC25 has a bit wider spill than G25 and I prefer the one button UI, because it's very hard (almost impossible) to operate G25 (twisty) with one hand, especially if you have your gloves on. And warm gloves is a must in winter here in finland.. G25 beats EC25 in throw, the centre spot is much more focused in G25. To be honest, I had no need for G25 but my local dealer was selling it for 51 euros --> about 67 $, so I pulled the trigger without hesitation. Both these lights are handy and great performers considering the size, but I would choose EC25, because it has more modern UI, it's lighter, smaller, better for EDC use and looks nicer.



Good luck with that (better because its "more modern") camera style switch with gloves on. With gloves I'd choose the TX25C2 over that sensitive camera shutter style "half-press" switch on EC25.


----------



## __philippe (Mar 9, 2013)

Aperture said:


> Like I wrote in the other EC25 topic, I just ripped out the plastic reversed polarity protector with my Leatherman and now 6 out of 6 Eagletac 3400mAh's work (instead of half of them).
> 
> This is what it looks like without the black plastic protector:




It's just one tiny ingredient short of perfection: 

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...ry-compatability&p=4156455&view=1#post4156455

Cheers,

__philippe


----------



## shamanstar (Mar 12, 2013)

I just scored a sweet deal on one of these! Looking forward to getting it. I got it after reading it is comparable to the Fenix PD32- I have the Ultimate edition pd32 and it is my favorite light so I am hoping this one compares!


----------



## picrthis (Mar 16, 2013)

Verndog said:


> Hmmmmm....not anymore! My first light in standby would blink 1+ full long second then off about 2, and while running the blue light would stay on. The new one I just received does NOT do that anymore. It blinks very quick less then 1/2 second, then off about 2 (in standby), then while running the blue light is now off. I like the new less obnoxious version better. I just received this 2nd light today from Illumination Supply so they have changed it. I'd imagine the parasitic loss has been cut in half or better as well.
> 
> Edit..Also I found a nice Olight 34MM flat cap diffuser that works well. I had to shim the diffuser cap slightly with black Gorilla tape to make more snug (cap not light) but after doing that and cutting the silly lanyard ring off with a razor knife it works awesome for $6.00.
> 
> http://www.batteryjunction.com/olight-m20-diffuser.html



Did you order the CW or NW from them, I too like the 2nd one you received better.....I'll probably get the NW......Thanks!


----------



## Verndog (Mar 16, 2013)

picrthis said:


> Did you order the CW or NW from them, I too like the 2nd one you received better.....I'll probably get the NW......Thanks!



Both EC25 lights I bought were NW option and I love the tint on these!


----------



## picrthis (Mar 16, 2013)

Thanks very much, that's what I was hoping to hear......placing an order for NW.


----------



## TurboBlaster (Mar 22, 2013)

Hi Guys,

I just received my EC25 Cool White and took it for a test drive.

I'm a novice and this is my first ever LED. Graduating from a Mini Maglite AA 14 lumen incandescent to the EC25 is absolutely stunning!

I bought this specifically as a bump in the night camp light. Whether its wild boar, big foot, or space aliens, I now feel fully prepared to light up the situation.

I'm also loving the Nitecore high tech styling. 

TurboBlaster


----------



## GordoJones88 (Mar 22, 2013)

TurboBlaster said:


> I bought this specifically as a bump in the night camp light. Whether its wild boar, big foot, or space aliens, I now feel fully prepared to light up the situation.


 
Space aliens as opposed to illegal aliens I suppose? 
Beware, there are also extra-dimensional aliens who don't come from outer space.


----------



## picrthis (Mar 26, 2013)

Verndog said:


> Hmmmmm....not anymore! My first light in standby would blink 1+ full long second then off about 2, and while running the blue light would stay on. The new one I just received does NOT do that anymore. It blinks very quick less then 1/2 second, then off about 2 (in standby), then while running the blue light is now off. I like the new less obnoxious version better. I just received this 2nd light today from Illumination Supply so they have changed it. I'd imagine the parasitic loss has been cut in half or better as well.



Illumination supply must not rotate their stock or something then. I just received (3/23/13) a EC25 (CW) and the blue led stays on with the light powered-up.


----------



## picrthis (Mar 26, 2013)

TurboBlaster said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I just received my EC25 Cool White and took it for a test drive.
> 
> ...


Is your blue-led on or off when the light is powered-on? ( first four of the serial? ) supplier?
Thanks


----------



## Verndog (Mar 26, 2013)

picrthis said:


> Illumination supply must not rotate their stock or something then. I just received (3/23/13) a EC25 (CW) and the blue led stays on with the light powered-up.



They may go through more NW then CW...not sure?? I thought above you said you ordered the NW? I'll need to check the new light again also. I thought I saw it blinking on a lower mode a few days ago. Don't think it was low voltage so now I'm not sure. Didn't think much of it until I visited this thread again.


----------



## picrthis (Mar 26, 2013)

Verndog said:


> They may go through more NW then CW...not sure?? I thought above you said you ordered the NW? I'll need to check the new light again also. I thought I saw it blinking on a lower mode a few days ago. Don't think it was low voltage so now I'm not sure. Didn't think much of it until I visited this thread again.


I had a NW but sent it back for an exchange because it wouldn't change modes for me, it always flashed low battery even with a battery right off the charger that read 4.21v I got the CW on saturday, which so far works good but the blue led is always on with the light powered-on, unlike what the NW did.

I'm waiting for the exchanged NW to come and see what happens with that.


----------



## jerelect (Mar 26, 2013)

I have the EC25 Cool White, and the blue led is always off when the light is powered-on.


----------



## picrthis (Mar 26, 2013)

jerelect said:


> I have the EC25 Cool White, and the blue led is always off when the light is powered-on.


I bet your serial number begins with 3010xxxxx


----------



## Verndog (Mar 26, 2013)

picrthis said:


> I had a NW but sent it back for an exchange because it wouldn't change modes for me, it always flashed low battery even with a battery right off the charger that read 4.21v I got the CW on saturday, which so far works good but the blue led is always on with the light powered-on, unlike what the NW did.
> 
> I'm waiting for the exchanged NW to come and see what happens with that.



The low battery indicator issue is well known to do that while in Turbo mode. Was yours flashing low while in lower modes or only Turbo?

(Guess it really doesn't matter if it wouldn't change modes anyway...clearly defective)


----------



## jerelect (Mar 26, 2013)

I bet your serial number begins with 3010xxxxx[/QUOTE] 3010xxxxx


----------



## picrthis (Mar 26, 2013)

Verndog said:


> The low battery indicator issue is well known to do that while in Turbo mode. Was yours flashing low while in lower modes or only Turbo?
> 
> (Guess it really doesn't matter if it wouldn't change modes anyway...clearly defective)


If I put CR123A's in it, once in awhile it would change modes, but in all modes including low it would flash; 18650's I could only get 1 mode...I did like how the blue-led was off when the light was on. I can see by the serial numbers now how this works 2122 is my CW one & the blue-led is on when the light is on. My NW had a serial of 3010 and the blue-led was off with the light on.

2122 = Dec 2012
3010 = Jan 2013


----------



## jerelect (Mar 26, 2013)

picrthis, so the later serial #'s the biue led button is off when the light is on, which seems like the way it should be. Mine is 30108xxxx like you bet it was.


----------



## Verndog (Mar 26, 2013)

Yes, I think picrthis is onto when this changed. My light that doesn't display while running is also a 3010xxxx.


----------



## jerelect (Mar 26, 2013)

Verndog, I have the cool white and you have the neutral white,I think, so it is just by serial # and not led tint.


----------



## Verndog (Mar 26, 2013)

jerelect said:


> Verndog, I have the cool white and you have the neutral white,I think, so it is just by serial # and not led tint.



Yes, I'm agreeing with that....and more importantly by revision DATE...appears to be around the beginning of 2013.


----------



## jerelect (Apr 9, 2013)

I wonder if they could put a _Cree XM-L L2 in this light, or a xp-g2. Don't know which would throw better._


----------



## thijsco19 (Apr 9, 2013)

jerelect said:


> I wonder if they could put a _Cree XM-L L2 in this light, or a xp-g2. Don't know which would throw better._


They can and I guess that they will update it eventually (if they haven't already done that).
The XP-G2 would definitely throw better due the much smaller die (that yellow part in the LED).


----------



## GordoJones88 (Apr 9, 2013)

jerelect said:


> I wonder if they could put a _Cree XM-L L2 in this light, or a xp-g2. Don't know which would throw better._



Even though the XPG2 can throw better, an XML2 can be driven much harder and brighter producing the same throw, but with more flood. The EC25 reflector has been optimized to work properly with an XML emitter. The reflector of a light should be designed to take advantage of the smaller XPG2 die size.


----------



## EngrPaul (Aug 9, 2013)

Just received mine, I really like it, including the button. Nice beam and tint (EA4W)

A couple strange things though. There is a lanyard supplied, but no place to attach it, except perhaps through the clip which is not a permanent attachment.

The inside of the tube was lined with a black soot. The lens was hazy on the outside (thank goodness not the inside). The terminals were dirty in the cap and head. No lubrication on the threads and O-rings. It didn't operate properly until these were cleaned up. I don't mind doing it, but a bit of a surprise.

Find-me light is too bright and on for too much time. Glad it has a lock-out tailcap to shut this off. Easy to check the battery voltage this way too.


----------

